# New Build w/ Developer - Do I hire a home inspector



## tnerb11 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

New to the site and am already so grateful to have found this place!  I wanted to ask a question about how you might approach a new build with a largely stock plan in a new planned community.  The builder has been great so far but as I ask for changes and look over progress, i'm realizing I have no idea for small mistakes, choices the builder is making that could have been done more thoughfully, etc.

My assumption is that the developer and their sub contractors will be working as fast as possible and just staying within code to maximize crew efficiency and ultimately cost.  

I was thinking about hiring someone to join me for walkthroughs and help answer questions I may have so i'm getting an independent opinion on the situation/code/possibilities/etc.

Would love to weigh in the thoughts of this community.  Do I hire?  What characteristics or experience should I be looking for, etc?


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2018)

Highly suggest it.

Someone that knows what a code book looks like.

A person that covers as many trades as possible.

Possibly structural person for your slab


You might talk to near by city building officials to see who they might recommend or they might do part time for you.


Here is a third party, not sure if they are in your area


http://www.us.bureauveritas.com/hom...ding_inspections/inspection_service_sheet_new


----------



## mark handler (Jan 8, 2018)

It is always advisable to have someone that knows the process. 
What "mistakes" are they making?
Are they following the plan?
Code compliance is usually checked by the AHJ. Not a consultant


----------



## ICE (Jan 8, 2018)

The AHJ might perform a competent inspection.


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2018)

ICE said:


> The AHJ might perform a competent inspection.



Why do you use the word 

Might?


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2018)

This is a person’s home, a lot of money

Why not pay a little extra for more eyes on.

I guess there has never been news stories of brand new houses falling apart


----------



## tnerb11 (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks all, good suggestion on talking to someone at the city and ensure as much coverage as possible.  Appreciate the input.  I have a few areas of concern but it ultimately comes down to having an expert walk the building with my interests in mind.


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2018)

cda said:


> Why do you use the word
> 
> Might?



There’s no guarantee that the AHJ has competent inspectors.  I would never trust......well I suppose I know too much.

I built a retaining wall at my home.  Not much over 6' tall.  I was sucking the loose dirt from the footing with a shop-vac when the city inspector arrived.  He remarked that he has never seen anybody do that and my work must be perfect.  He didn't look at the plans or the work and signed the card.  Took all of three minutes.

I am a long way from Oregon.  My inspector and yours might be twins.

As an aside: They almost always have ICC certifications.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 9, 2018)

Should you decide on a third party inspector be sure they are qualified to do new construction as opposed to existing buildings. Licensing of home inspectors is a recent and developing trend where some states may have separate or specialty certification for new residential and commercial construction.

Total cost are generally higher for new construction owing to multiple site visits during construction phases and re-inpsections for corrections.

Resources below are not an endorsement.

Oregon Board of Contractors

Staying Legal

Oregon Association of Home Inspectors

Certified Oregon Home Inspectors


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 9, 2018)

Click on the link and you will get all the ICC certified inspectors in Bend Oregon. Click on their name and you should get a phone number or address to contact them
https://av.iccsafe.org/eweb/Dynamic...-4013-a186-aeb405641a95&FromSearchControl=Yes


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 9, 2018)

You can do a new search for different cities around your area to find more inspectors


----------



## Sifu (Jan 9, 2018)

Two things:
1-Even a competent inspector, or for that matter a superstar, can only be on site for a fraction of the time the house is being built.  And even then, our codes are minimums and very limited (I know, its hard to think of a 900 page book as limited, but in scope it kind of is).  Think of it in this general way:  Meeting code is the worst way you can do it and not lose your license.  Not really something I would hang my hat on.
2-Generally, I recommend inspectors limit their observations to code requirements.  If there isn't a code numbered reference to cite, it can lead to lots of problems.  Telling a homeowner that their paint job is awful when you are there for an electrical final is an express ticket the bosses office.

For those two reasons, I can't say you should rely _only_ on the AHJ inspection.  That doesn't mean an AHJ inspector doesn't see other issues, just that he is not being paid by the AHJ to call them out, is probably rushing from one site to the next, and may have been specifically told to limit his observations to those he has been requested to observe.  Finding a qualified home inspector, general contractor, engineer or an off-duty (and out of jurisdiction) code inspector might be a good idea (a combination of those personnel would be the best route).  Just be aware, some states require a license to act in that capacity, and generally the contractor is under no obligation to do anything just because that person says to.

BTW, I have done it many times.  And to be honest, I spend a lot of the time explaining away a homeowners unreasonable expectations.  Not because they are unreasonable people, but because the contractor has done a really bad job of managing those expectations or a lousy job of "commissioning" his product.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 9, 2018)

Well said Sifu........


----------



## tmurray (Jan 9, 2018)

I did this before starting to work for a municipality as an inspector. What I found is that in general, contractors want to do things right, they just need education to do it. Now building inspectors...as stated before, there are the good, the bad and the ugly...

I would always recommend a good third party inspector. Even if the only thing you are buying is piece of mind, it's well worth it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2018)

tmurray said:


> Now building inspectors...as stated before, there are the good, the bad and the ugly....



tmurray, are we taking a poll if the inspectors here are, good, bad or ugly?


----------



## tmurray (Jan 9, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> tmurray, are we taking a poll if the inspectors here are, good, bad or ugly?


Some of us might fit into two of those categories.

We all know terrible inspectors. They don't come to this site. The people who come here are here to be better inspectors and share information to help other inspectors to be better inspectors.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Later you could add the "Old" to that poll.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> tmurray, are we taking a poll if the inspectors here are, good, bad or ugly?





Ugly, but knows what a code book is


----------

